# What did you eat for breakfast today?



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Feel freely too post what you had for breakfast today, 

i didn't really eat breakfast yet i just had a avocado and some coconut oil...

but i recently got some teeth pulled some im keeping it light


----------



## iwanthelp1030 (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh well i ate chocolate puff balls cereal with milk , about 22 balls.. Hahah my energy was drained out after an hour in school(


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

I had a 5 egg omelette and oj!


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Oatmeal with dried apricots and almonds. And milk to keep my bones strong


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

Chocolate cake & Chamomile tea


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Blood Oranges, a Kiwi and Nettle tea with Sicilian lemon.

Beaut.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Musli.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Muesli.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Turkey, turkey and more turkey.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

i want mrs daisy for breakfast !! yum yum


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> i want mrs daisy for breakfast !! yum yum


I am sure she feels the same lol


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

^Gobble gobble


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hmm hmm lol


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

i just had some egg whites , hmm women for breakfast lol,


----------



## glpnz (Mar 3, 2012)

I was bad missed breakfast... its actually the most important meal of the day they say!


----------



## Snail Shells (Feb 11, 2012)

Oatmeal and a piece of chocolate chip banana bread.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

Usually, oatmeal with some Whey protein and egg whites with turkey slices. Very yummy


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

PB&J Sandwich


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

A glass of orange juice, and Milo cereal without milk


----------



## Lawn (Feb 14, 2012)

Oatmeal & eggs


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I ate chocolate cake


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Greek yogurt and granola cereal, it doesn't look like much in the bowl but it's so filling.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

Oatmeal and this vegan caramel/chocolate popcorn concoction I made last night. Not ideal, but it did the job.


----------



## maryjones (Mar 6, 2012)

I had oatmeal and mix fruit juice.


----------



## Kissadilla (Feb 12, 2012)

strawberries with coconut milk on top.


----------



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

A few eggs and some OJ.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

Chicken with mixed vegetables, and a side of potatoes. Not much of a breakfast but didn't feel like cooking and I had already made the chicken


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

Scrambled eggs, toast and coffee.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

200ml egg whites 1 whole egg 200ml v8 low sodium 200ml low sugar soy milk a green apple and some carrots


----------



## ForeverYoung21 (Oct 11, 2011)

I had belvita breakfast biscuits, and they are tasty & filling


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Honey wheat toast with butter, a bunch of red grapes, and honey lemon ginseng green tea (well I drank that but it was part of my breakfast).


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

A chocolate donut and lemonade.


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

1 pouch of oatmeal and white ginseng tea. Not hungry.


----------



## Peacefulness (Mar 23, 2012)

Turkey sandwich with whole wheat bread, tomatoes, onions, lettuce, hot sauce, salt and pepper


----------



## dunno1234 (Sep 3, 2011)

GotAnxiety said:


> what did you have for breakfast?


food


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Blueberry yogurt with granola and a mango smoothie.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

A cup of tea


----------



## Lonesome1 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oats


----------



## dunno1234 (Sep 3, 2011)

RayOfLight123 said:


> A cup of tea


now that's gangsta


----------



## Skyliner (Dec 5, 2011)

Mini chocolate weetabix. Mmm.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

white rice and meat left over from last night, im a constipated savage without my coffee


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Toast with avocado slices


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

2 Kellogg's Thick & Fluffy Cinnamon Waffles


----------



## Subeew (Mar 26, 2012)

I haven't had much of an appetite lately, so only half a bagel with cream cheese.

Still trying to work my way up to a full meal.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

Two slices of toast and a bowl of Museli.


----------



## IHugZombles (Dec 17, 2011)

Honey on toast and a cup of tea. :3


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Brown rice and eggs


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I had two pieces of toast with some marmite and a coffee.


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

A cupcake. :b


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

Orange juice and two slices of toast.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

5 donuts it wasn't the healthiest lol.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

coffee yogourt with organic berries and cereal in almond all mixed up.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> 5 donuts it wasn't the healthiest lol.


Nice, on Sundays I always have a treat for breakfast like a fry up.

A bowl of porridge with a little jam in the middle.


----------



## theOrganicMachine (Mar 13, 2012)

Microwaved left over little caesars pizza and a soda......A well balanced breakfast I know haha.

I try to stay healthy. :wink


----------



## EmergencyChocolate (Aug 12, 2011)

I usually start out with a bowl of Total cereal with some milk and a piece of fruit. I like to get my essential vitamins taken care of in the morning. If I have a long day ahead of me, I have a few scrambled eggs for some protein.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

i eat organic oatmeal everyday for breakfast for the last year atleast


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Safeway said:


> i eat organic oatmeal everyday for breakfast for the last year atleast


I ate oatmeal as well , with almonds, organic maple syrup and organic berries and 1 organic egg.


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

Nothing for breakfast today. I had a class this morning and was so busy until like 5 minutes ago. Now I' eating oatmeal and going to get pizza later. Not a very healthy day at all....shame shame


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Bacon cheeseburger and fries


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

egg white and spinach omelette, coffee with soymilk


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Nothing yet.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Cinnamon apple oatmeal. I eat oatmeal a lot. Good for keeping my acid reflux under control. Also, keep the plumbing working properly.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Two Krispy Kreme doughnuts and a butter pecan cappuccino
I'm running today.


----------



## TheCynicalEye (Sep 7, 2011)

Chocolatey Crunch (chocolate Cap'n Crunch cereal)


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Two slices of homemade wholegrain bread, two strips of organic smoked bacon, three pieces of fried halloumi, one handful of romanian lettuce, one chopped half scallion (salad onion) one chopped mint leaf, tomato relish.

Total mouthgasm.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

It's Sunday so I had my one treat of the week which is a fry up, I had everything on that plate, the bacon was over hanging, damn good.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

2 boiled eggs and one sweet potato.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

Bowl of Shredded Wheat.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Blueberry muffin with coffee milk


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

4 jumbo eggs sunny side up
3 slices of whole wheat toast
1 oz almonds
2 oz cashews
1 tangelo
1 banana
2 oz blackberries
4 oz papaya
2 cups gingered sweet potato soup
1 cup kona coffee w/2 tsp cane sugar


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

Layla said:


> It's Sunday so I had my one treat of the week which is a fry up, I had everything on that plate, the bacon was over hanging, damn good.


I had to google "fry up" and most of the results were not what I pictured. I expected more of this, not separate foods.

__
https://flic.kr/p/5191955614
 The second version is an interesting variant of bacon and eggs, but with baked beans instead of hash browns. Are hash browns not very popular in the UK? I've never had baked beans for breakfast, and I don't think I've ever seen them on a breakfast menu either.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

Didn't feel like cooking so, A peanut butter chocolate casein protein shake with an added banana and four strawberries. Added a cup of milk and water as well. Yum.....


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

viv said:


> I had to google "fry up" and most of the results were not what I pictured. I expected more of this, not separate foods. The second version is an interesting variant of bacon and eggs, but with baked beans instead of hash browns. Are hash browns not very popular in the UK? I've never had baked beans for breakfast, and I don't think I've ever seen them on a breakfast menu either.


Hash browns are very popular over here, my fry up had this in it...

Bacon
Sausage
Egg
Hash browns
Beans 
Mushrooms
Fried toast

And I washed it all down with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Be Natural breakfast Cereal with Manuka honey & spice clusters with flakes.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Some strawberries, a piece of coffee cake, and a cigarette.


----------



## NorrisFoxx (Dec 4, 2010)

*Yeah, I know, i'm a PIG!*

I Had three fluffy pancakes, a three egg omelet, and a delicious slab of breakfest sausage.*Homer gurgle* nEvertheless, i've been planning - emphasizing been - a switch to a calorie restricted diet of about 1,600 cal. per day of mostly fruits and veggies with a bit of salmon or other sea creature on the side... hEre's thinking, i'd split this into two meals. a Fruit smoothie for breakfest at around 6am, and some sort of salad and sidedish at around 12pm, and a snack of nuts-n-seeds shortly after, and that'll be for the day


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Blueberries and a small banana.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

2 can's of canadian!


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

Oats(gluten free) made into porridge with a sliced banana and honey on top.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Haven't eaten anything yet, planning to go to the buffet soon though.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Morning buffet? Nom! Just ate some apple cinnamon oatmeal.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

soda and m&ms holy crap thats unhealthy


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Slept through it. Now it's almost noon and time for lunch.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Tuna and Rice.


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

No time for breakfast. Just coffee. Im seeeew busyyyyy.:roll


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

oats, eggs, and flax seed oil with veggies.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

chicken, brown rice, green leafy stuff and water from one of the two jugs of water i work on through out the day.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One slice of pizza. I have to get rid of it somehow. :stu


----------



## 345 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm glad that i'm not the olny one who drinks soda 1st thing in the morning.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Had some 5 egg whites with some whole grain pasta.topped it off with a lil bit of pasta sauce.


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Renergy sandwich 2.0


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Had me some coffee.


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Just had a tea


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

porridge


----------



## Olesya (May 8, 2011)

nothing. Mornings are the worst.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

giant cup of coffee

EDIT: i just realized it sounds like i literally ate a giant cup of coffee....I only had whats inside the coffee


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

I rarely eat breakfast but if I do its usually cereal.


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

tofu scramble...again


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Hummus with whole grain crackers


----------



## Dawid (Apr 13, 2012)

Breakfast gives you a chance to start your day with a healthy and nutritious meal,
Its also make our full day fresh and active, breakfast is necessary than the lunch or dinner ...so take breakfast daily but not much heavy ...


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I was in a hurry, so I had some Krave chocolate cereal. Never tried it before, but it was pretty delicious


----------



## Dawid (Apr 13, 2012)

Dawid said:


> Breakfast gives you a chance to start your day with a healthy and nutritious meal,
> Its also make our full day fresh and active, breakfast is necessary than the lunch or dinner ...so take breakfast daily but not much heavy ...


Sandyford Gym


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Protein Shake.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Nothing, wasn't hungry. I did have a cup of coffee at 11am though.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Hmm...I had some orange juice. I rarely eat breakfast on weekdays.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

2 bananas 1 can of pomegranate juice a handful of broccoli


----------



## Subeew (Mar 26, 2012)

Toasted cheese,tomato and onion sandwich & a coffee


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Pizza,,,,, it's something rare to me!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Egg dip ( french toast )


----------



## suril (Feb 7, 2011)

A cereal blend of Weetabix, brown rice cakes, raisins and soy milk. I also couldn't help myself and bit the ears off of a milk chocolate bunny.


----------



## angelk01 (Dec 23, 2011)

Fruit based cereal


----------



## LifeinAShell (Apr 12, 2012)

27 rootbeer flavored freezies  to hard to resist


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

coffee and cigarillo :sigh


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

DUST.

finger lickin' good.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

A banana and green tea. Not a lot.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Oreo Klondike bar.. because Im unbelievably healthy.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

That guy over there said:


>


Say whaaaaat?? Are they gerbils?


----------



## Coexistence (Apr 30, 2012)

Oatmeal, everyday. Get's a bit old but it's a must.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Three whole wheat English muffins with strawberry jam.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Bowl of vector with milk


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

Almond, raisins, oatmeal and milk. My favorite "good for you" breakfast


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

babanas
one roti
and one cup tea


----------



## reshmita (May 3, 2012)

Bread and one egg. It works for me for sure.:blank


----------



## firefox1 (Apr 9, 2012)

*what i had for breakfast*

I had a coffee and a bowl of Shreddies


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

banana! :banana


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

A protein shake is what I eat every breakfast and some fruit too.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Fat free vanilla yogurt with fresh strawberries and Kashi protein cereal sprinkled on top. A couple hours after "first breakfast," I had a really awesome buttermilk bar donut. I regret nothing!


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

Waffles and English Breakfast tea!


----------



## unbreakable damages (May 4, 2012)

I hate breakfasts foods in the morning time.
I had a cup of tea and popcorn for breakfast, though.


----------



## TooLoud (Feb 17, 2012)

Cold pizza-----the breakfast of champions


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I cup light yogurt
A cheese omelet
A slice of light wheat bread and about 1 TBSP peanutbutter


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I slept until 3pm today so I started with lunch - chicken noodle soup.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

half of a cinnamon raisin bagel


----------



## DreamAway (Apr 29, 2012)

Banana & blueberry smoothie


----------



## DreamAway (Apr 29, 2012)

Cold pizza!


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

lol, i also had a berry smoothie.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

A small cup of apple sauce with granola, raisins and bits of apple mixed in.


----------



## Cisco1993 (Apr 26, 2012)

I always have the same thing for breakfast. 4 egg whites, 1 whole egg, and half a cup of plain oatmeal.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Greek yogurt (6 oz) and half cup of blueberries + raspberries + blackberries (4 oz)


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

breakfast sandwhich with egg whites and a little cheese on toasted hard roll... with unsweetened iced tea...also like 5 minutes later lol greek yogurt and honey...


----------



## PineconeMachine (Jan 17, 2012)

I ate scrambled eggs with pepperoni.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Plain waffle and half of a banana.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Subway. Was actually pretty good.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

0% greek yogurt mixed with honey & cocoa powder, then I put it in the freezer for an hour. Frozen yogurts. :yes


----------



## AxlSlash (May 10, 2012)

whey protein powder mixed with oats and almonds.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

milk and pancakes


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

Ritz crackers.


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Rice cake, bread, almonds, vanilla milk.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Honey Bunches of Oats cereal


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Nothing actually... I'm not usually hungry when I first wake up. So far I've had a protein shake.


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

A _massive _cup of tea and some toast!


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't usually eat breakfast because I'm not awake then. I pretty much eat two meals and a small snack a day.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

An apple.


----------



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

Same thing I eat everyday: Kiwi, flax cereal with berries and soy milk, whole grain crackers, orange juice, and green tea.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Left overs from last night - bacon & ham pie with humous. Also had a banana afterwards to round it off.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream (Mar 2, 2010)

Weird grapefruit thing which tasted like pure sugar, oatmeal and a glass of milk.


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

4slices of brown toast, cover two with Almond butter, slice 1 whole avacado and put as much spinach as you like on it.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Two slices of toast with marmite, and one glass of apple and nectarine juice. At 5pm.


----------



## eyedlemon (Jan 11, 2007)

Blended smoothie made with carrots, celery, Greek yogurt, strawberries, banana, and v8 fusion.


----------



## frenchie (Mar 27, 2008)

Weetbix with banana, sultanas and honey. And a glass of mango juice


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Eggs whites and nuts with cooked broccoli and tomatoes an amazing breakfast


----------



## LoveButterfly808 (Jun 9, 2012)

Chocolate pudding with crushed oreos,mixed


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Cream cheese bagel


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I had this weird krispy kream doughnit with custard filling inside it. I don't really like those but I was hungry and I would eat any kind of junk food. I need to start looking out for my health. :/


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Granola bar, banana, and coffee.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Neutrino said:


> *A bowl of blueberry muffin Mini Wheats *(dry) and a glass of water. Omnomnom


OMG those are the best!


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

I love breakfast. It's by far my favorite meal of the day. There's something relaxing about sitting around drinking tea or some french press and reading.

Oatmeal
Banana
2-3 cups of irish or english breakfast tea with milk
An emergen-C
When I want to treat myself, like today, I have some sparkling water.


----------



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

Nothing.


----------



## Grimnir (Jun 10, 2012)

I cooked two eggs over easy, chased it down with some apple juice. Can't wait until I move out, I'll include all kinds of toast and sausage/bacon stuff too.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

bananas


----------



## shymandan (Mar 1, 2012)

Oatmeal with a glass of milk.


----------



## Saaar (May 9, 2011)

Porridge all the way!


----------



## Alexander625 (Jun 19, 2012)

Sure chicken with mixed vegetables, and a side of potatoes. Not much of a breakfast but didn't feel like cooking and I had already made the chicken...
.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

2 blueberry waffles. Doubt that's all that healthy, esp considering that it was one of those frozen premade ones.


----------



## GroupHug (Jan 27, 2012)

Blueberry oatmeal with extra fresh blueberries (yum), one slice of whole wheat toast with a large fried egg on top, a cup of 1% chocolate milk (no sugar added Ensure) and a banana.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

apple jacks and a coke zero.


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

A can of tuna.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Peppermint tea with chia seed and spirulina.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Bacon, eggs, cheese and mushroom.


----------



## LifeinAShell (Apr 12, 2012)

steak and brocoli woke up at 5pm


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

oat bran cooked in water, some stevia, frozen boysenberries, strawberries, chia seed and crushed flaxeed.


----------



## Alexander625 (Jun 19, 2012)

Alexander625 said:


> Sure chicken with mixed vegetables, and a side of potatoes. Not much of a breakfast but didn't feel like cooking and I had already made the chicken...
> .


Sure chicken with mixed vegetables, and a side of potatoes. Not much of a breakfast but didn't feel like cooking and I had already made the chicken...
For more information please CLICK HERE


----------



## matisyahu (Dec 2, 2011)

4 Eggs (3 whites, 1 yellow) and plain oatmeal.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

About to go fix up a banana, spirulina protein shake. Almond milk > dairy milk.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

A bowl of whole wheat smart pasta egg whites and almonds befor hitting the gym this morning.


----------



## Zendo (Jun 20, 2012)

Marmite on toast because I had run out of cereal. Then I went to see the doc, bought some Coco Pops and had some when I got back.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

2 chocolate chip waffles + a homemade fruit smoothie


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

JenN2791 said:


> 2 chocolate chip waffles + a homemade fruit smoothie


That sounds brilliant!

I had boring cereal with a banana.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Bag of mix berries, some algaes, and freshly squeezed lemons smoothie.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

rice,fish,and the half of half boiled egg


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

a sandwich cuz i woke up at 12


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Two slices of melon and a raspberry soya yogurt.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Apple and elderflower juice, a bowl of oat flakes, chocolate chip harvest crunch bar, 2 big mugs of coffee.


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

Lucky Charms and OJ. Oh yeah!!


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

Total cereal with 1% milk, and a cup of coffee. And about half a dozen supplimements.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Yogurt, whole wheat toast with low-sugar jam. And coffee. Always coffee.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

a scrambled egg, a slice of turkey bacon, few slices of avocado, chopped onions and tomatoes with cilantro wrapped in a tortilla


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

an apple fritter and a caramel frappuchino


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

Meli24R said:


> a scrambled egg, a slice of turkey bacon, few slices of avocado, chopped onions and tomatoes with cilantro wrapped in a tortilla


that sounds awesome


----------



## ShannelTheUgly (Feb 11, 2012)

Peanuts, Soup, Almond Milk & Eggs.


----------



## julissa (Jul 9, 2012)

i didn't eat breakfast,as soon as i was up mom made me get ready for church and as soon as i was dressed she whisked me off to church.i didn't get anything to eat until 8:30 p.m.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

A protein bar and a cup of skim milk


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)

egg on toast. Damn tasty if I may say so myself.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

eggs, bacon, hash browns, toast. epic.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Greek yogurt with blueberries and raspberries. And, coffee.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Coffee and corn flakes with soy milk.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Kimchee Fried Rice with Chicken Adobo. MMMMMMM


----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

1 croissant, 1 pain au chocolat, 2 eggs (scrambled), coffee and toast, all before 6am! gives me the energy to get through another baking hot day out on delivery!


----------



## CrimsonRaven (Apr 3, 2012)

creamy chicken ramen and a Dr.Pepper


----------



## BlueBoo (Mar 21, 2012)

Museli and tea


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

chicken salad sandwich from dunkin donuts


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Peanut Butter Captain Crunch! It was delicious considering I haven't ate it in years.


----------



## sweetluvgurl (Jul 9, 2012)

I wasn't up for breakfast. But my first meal when I got up was a Fiber One bar and some coffee. I love coffee.


----------



## sweetluvgurl (Jul 9, 2012)

CrimsonRaven said:


> creamy chicken ramen and a Dr.Pepper


I want some Ramen! lol I haven't had any in a bit.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

oreo cookies


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Tim Hortons frozen lemonade & chocolate timbits


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

omg .. i love timmy's!


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ThePiper (Apr 8, 2013)

Porridge (Oatmeal for US peeps) with honey & cinnamon - no milk though!


----------



## Marooned86 (Nov 30, 2012)

2 6oz piece of grilled chicken
1 cup cottage cheese with 2tbsp honey
1 banana

currently clean bulking.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I eat almost the same thing for breakfast every day and never tire of it.

Two eggs with red pepper hot sauce or Eggbeaters with diced peppers, onion and tomatoes

1/2 cup low fat cottage cheese

1 slice of whole grain toast with either a bit of Philly cream cheese light or light butter

Eating grains for breakfast never fills me up enough, I seem to be hungry an hour later. 

Having a higher protein breakfast gives me energy for hours.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Had Cream O Wheat yesterday now.


----------



## NotMyFaultInOurStars (Mar 9, 2013)

I always start my day with a bowl of Crunchy Nut cereal, two pieces of toast and a cup of tea. Gotta have the fibre, protein, caffeine and carbs in the morning xP


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

Vodka


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

frosted mini wheats


----------



## Marooned86 (Nov 30, 2012)

-1 Chobani raspberry greek yogurt.
-a couple pieces of a lemon scone
-black coffee


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

You get breakfast right I believe it easier to make the other meals more correct. 

So therefore I dove thee the most impotent meal of the day ;p


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

just woke up! Gonna eat an orange and some cereals


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)

Strawberries


----------



## Supra (Jul 19, 2012)

nothing got up at 11am


----------



## paul oakenfold (Jan 15, 2012)

cookies but then the cookie crumbs got stuck in my throat and almost choked me death so i drank milk to compliment on living.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Captain crunch. Apparently I'm 12.


----------



## pudderkiz (Jun 18, 2012)

A Anabolic Bolt recovery shake... fukin hangovers


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Ya I'm bad myself I got a 15er for breakfast. Liquid diet.

Still snowing outside what the hell.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

slim fast shake


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

a doughnut.


----------

